# Nominate a CWC Board Mod



## Null (Mar 9, 2017)

I need someone to clean this shit up.

Suggest names.


----------



## muina (Mar 9, 2017)

@CatParty


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2017)

muina said:


> @CatParty


I said clean this shit up not produce it at industrial level


----------



## cumrobbery (Mar 9, 2017)

@paintingatree


----------



## Rinascere (Mar 9, 2017)

@Alec Benson Leary


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 9, 2017)

@entropyseekswork
@yawning sneasel


----------



## Tempest (Mar 9, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage


----------



## bearycool (Mar 9, 2017)

@Marvin
@bearycool
@cumrobbery


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 9, 2017)

@Alec Benson Leary 
@Lowtax


----------



## Hyperion (Mar 9, 2017)

ill do it

the alogs won  a long time ago but lets win again


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 9, 2017)

@Hellblazer


----------



## bearycool (Mar 9, 2017)

Tempest said:


> @Feline Darkmage



I honestly second this.

them, and @yawning sneasel would be great.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2017)

Marvin and ABL are already supervisors for the board.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 9, 2017)

Tempest said:


> @Feline Darkmage





bearycool said:


> I honestly second this.
> 
> them, and @yawning sneasel would be great.



I'm flattered immensely...
Honestly yeah I think I'd be up to it. If people point me to shit I'll mop it up.


----------



## SpacePanther (Mar 9, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage for sure


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 9, 2017)

@The American Hedgehog ?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Mar 9, 2017)

Is it possible to see who has a high ratio of reports to actions? That could be a good metric.


----------



## Rokko (Mar 9, 2017)

SpacePanther said:


> @Feline Darkmage for sure


Agree


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 9, 2017)

Alan Pardew said:


> @The American Hedgehog ?


I was about to say this. Disco is basically the only place the dude posts and he is usully dropping chris content the moment it comes. The only thing is whether he's online or not enough. other than that, @Feline Darkmage would probably do a great job as well


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 9, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I was about to say this. Disco is basically the only place the dude posts and he is usully dropping chris content the moment it comes. The only thing is whether he's online or not enough.



Yeah, I don't really keep up with that user specifically to know how much he's online, I just know he's the OP of like half the threads in this board. 



> other than that, @Feline Darkmage would probably do a great job as well



 gosh, so many endorsements.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 9, 2017)

Doubt it's worth considering but I can help. I browse the board frequently and I'm online all day. Just throwing it out there.

I'm also a little drunk. Just a little.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 10, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I'm also a little drunk. Just a little.



Now doesn't that sound suspiciously like a former mod here... hmm...


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I was about to say this. Disco is basically the only place the dude posts and he is usully dropping chris content the moment it comes. The only thing is whether he's online or not enough. other than that, @Feline Darkmage would probably do a great job as well



He's also responsible for a lot of the needless threads that should be just in the Facebook thread.  

So yeah, he deserves it.  So do you.

So

@Alec Benson Leary
@yawning sneasel
@The American Hedgehog


----------



## JSGOTI (Mar 10, 2017)

@Squealer @Pepsi-Cola


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 10, 2017)

@Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt or @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 10, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> @Squealer @Pepsi-Cola



Shame that @Pepsi-Cola is gone tbh.



Deadpool said:


> @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt or @Thomas Jay Wasserberg



Null said clean shit up, not produce it at industrial levels.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Mar 10, 2017)

@The American Hedgehog


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 10, 2017)

@Glaive


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 10, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> @Glaive



R E T I R E D
E
T
I
R
E
D


----------



## Elaine Benes (Mar 10, 2017)

@autisticdragonkin


----------



## Squealer (Mar 10, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> @Squealer @Pepsi-Cola


That wouldn't help in any way. But while we"re talking for decent mods, I'd say get some old timers from his past internet exploits and see if they would be interested.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 10, 2017)

@Flowers For Sonichu


----------



## Holdek (Mar 10, 2017)

@Marvin 
@Alan Pardew 
@champthom (Maybe he'd like to come out of retirement for a more limited role?)
@trombonista 
Whoever Asperhes and NegaCWC is on the CWCki.


----------



## Lipitor (Mar 10, 2017)

The obvious choice is @The American Hedgehog He has the most featured threads for chris in the past year and he follows the facebook updates/major updates rule. Does anyone really disagree?


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Mar 10, 2017)

@Marvin @AlecBensonLeary


----------



## Mr. 0 (Mar 10, 2017)

@Pacer
@Feline Darkmage
@The American Hedgehog
@Pacer


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Mar 10, 2017)

I'll be happy to give it a shot if I'm chosen. Either way, I appreciate the people who've mentioned me here. Thanks.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 10, 2017)

Anybody else think there should be a poll on this thread with the 3-4 most common suggestions? (Alec and Marvin disqualified cuz they're already hotpockets)


----------



## Dr. Joel Fleischman (Mar 10, 2017)

@Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 10, 2017)

@Bluespike


----------



## GlassesWearingGenie (Mar 10, 2017)

A-Log


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 10, 2017)

How about @Null?
or @KatsuKitty


----------



## Locksnap (Mar 10, 2017)

@Valiant lol


----------



## Cuck Norris (Mar 10, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> @Valiant lol


Savage af.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Mar 10, 2017)

lol


----------



## autism420 (Mar 10, 2017)

@JEWS 
@Connor Bible


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 10, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage
As long as @CatParty can still cal Chris gay.


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 10, 2017)

@DStecks

Seriously though, @The American Hedgehog is probably the best bet.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Mar 10, 2017)

@Marvin
@The American Hedgehog 
@Alec Benson Leary


----------



## Aldora (Mar 10, 2017)

I nominate: @The American Hedgehog and @Karen Riley


----------



## AA 102 (Mar 10, 2017)

Just promote Marvin from Supervisor to Mod.


----------



## Among Which (Mar 10, 2017)

@The American Hedgehog
@Karen Riley


----------



## Karen Riley (Mar 10, 2017)

@Marvin (so long as he doesn't ban me for always disagreeing with parts of what he posts )

@The American Hedgehog (one of the most active and switched on members on the board)


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Mar 10, 2017)

Null said:


> Marvin and ABL are already supervisors for the board.


Sorry, I know I haven't had much time to put into it...


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2017)

@CatParty


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 10, 2017)

@Techpriest 

Also make it the only board he can see or post in until he EATS THE HAT


----------



## Tarprome (Mar 10, 2017)

CatParty said:


> @CatParty


@CatParty is too much of goyim to mod the Simpsons board.


----------



## ATM (Mar 10, 2017)

It's fine as it is.


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 10, 2017)

I'll toss my hat into the ring if you want @Null


----------



## SP 199 (Mar 10, 2017)

@Wildchild


----------



## MMX (Mar 10, 2017)

@Buffalo Bill !


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Mar 10, 2017)

jenffer a jay


----------



## January Cyst (Mar 10, 2017)

@ILoveMylarBalloons


----------



## MalWart (Mar 10, 2017)

I wonder if @AnOminous is willing to come out of retirement...


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2017)

@Yaks


----------



## RP 520 (Mar 10, 2017)

My Picks:
@Feline Darkmage
@Karen Riley
@The American Hedgehog

Edit:

Also @Yaks because CatParty reminded me she exists!


----------



## Yaks (Mar 10, 2017)

CatParty said:


> @Yaks



I'm glad when you think of cleaning up autistic messes, you think of me. <3


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 10, 2017)

If 

1) you care about what happens in this board 
2) you're unemployed 
3) you want to do more than delete things that are spam, off-topic, nsfw or illegal
4) you think you can curate this board to make it better 

you would be a terrible internet janitor, don't nominate yourself


----------



## Randell Corgon (Mar 10, 2017)

@OBAMATRON


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Mar 10, 2017)

@Lesbian Sleepover    me me me me me me me me me (only semi-joking)

@The American Hedgehog  sure sure
@Ravenor  for sure


----------



## MMX (Mar 10, 2017)

@The American Hedgehog 
@Feline Darkmage 

And a serious one
@VikingBoyBilly


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Mar 10, 2017)

@Dynastia and/or @LikeicareKF.

But seriously, @The American Hedgehog is probably the best choice. I don't venture into this board much, but when I do it's always him providing the content.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 10, 2017)

@The American Hedgehog has a conflict of interest. He could delete threads from people who beat him to Chris updates and keep all the internet stickers for himself.


----------



## bearycool (Mar 10, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> If
> 
> 1) you care about what happens in this board
> 2) you're unemployed
> ...


Make CWCville great again!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2017)

@bearycool


----------



## GlassesWearingGenie (Mar 10, 2017)

Pmurt Dlanod


----------



## Lurkman (Mar 10, 2017)

@The American Hedgehog 

@yawning sneasel 

The Return of @Hellblazer would be cool too.


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 10, 2017)

@Jaimas or @yawning sneasel. Heck, why not both?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 10, 2017)

@The American Hedgehog just camps around Facebook hitting refresh until Chris makes a new post. That doesn't make a good content manager, otherwise @Psycho should be supervisors of the adf sub. 

I have said it to null in private before but @Karen Riley is great mod material because she is one of t he few rational people on this site and I respect her(? Who knows could be a tranny)  moral compass


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Mar 10, 2017)

Deadpool said:


> @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt or @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


no thanks.  i've already been in this behavioral sink for 3 minutes more than i care to with a full stomach today.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thomas Jay Wasserberg said:


> no thanks.  i've already been in this behavioral sink for 3 minutes more than i care to with a full stomach today.


Full stomach by 10AM Tucson time? Must be trash day


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 10, 2017)

Holdek said:


> @Marvin
> @Alan Pardew
> @champthom (Maybe he'd like to come out of retirement for a more limited role?)
> @trombonista
> Whoever Asperhes and NegaCWC is on the CWCki.


No thanks. I'd be a bad mod.


----------



## BV 937 (Mar 10, 2017)

Alan Pardew said:


> @The American Hedgehog ?


I second this


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Mar 10, 2017)

@Mariposa Electrique


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## autism420 (Mar 10, 2017)

Elect me and I will rule the CWC board with an iron fist. All non shitposts will be removed. Embrace the golden age of the CWC board. #makechrisgreatagain


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 10, 2017)

@Dynastia 

Just doxx the fuckers and be done with it


----------



## MMX (Mar 10, 2017)

@Karen Riley
She's autistic but fair
Her wide eye optimism and belief we can all get along is refreshing


----------



## Jaiman (Mar 10, 2017)

Me


----------



## MMX (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone but me


----------



## Somar (Mar 10, 2017)

@Apocalypso


----------



## MMX (Mar 10, 2017)

Spoiler: The one true mod


----------



## Tempest (Mar 10, 2017)

@Marjan Šiklić


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 10, 2017)

MMX said:


> Spoiler: The one true mod


Damnit i had to go watch the video after seeing the pic. still funny after all these years.


----------



## MMX (Mar 10, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Damnit i had to go watch the video after seeing the pic. still funny after all these years.



Fuck this thread
If you wannabe a mod then make a video explaining why you should clean up our shit posts


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2017)

@meatslab


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 10, 2017)

@Karen Riley would be tippy toppers.


----------



## Null (Mar 10, 2017)

@Ravenor
@Feline Darkmage
@Karen Riley

One more offer pending.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 10, 2017)

Why even clean up disco? To be honest, if you want info, just read OP. The rest is just shitpost city. Everyone knows this and acknowledges this. Some of it is funny, some of it is ratings farming. It is a culture we accept. I say let things stay as they are. This is a message board, not a university online message board. Nothing informative will come from ny other post other than OP.


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks @Null


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why even clean up disco? To be honest, if you want info, just read OP. The rest is just shitpost city. Everyone knows this and acknowledges this. Some of it is funny, some of it is ratings farming. It is a culture we accept. I say let things stay as they are. This is a message board, not a university online message board. Nothing informative will come from ny other post other than OP.




lol posting on a fifth page of a thread


----------



## Cuck Norris (Mar 10, 2017)

CatParty said:


> lol posting on a fifth page of a thread


lol posting on the sixth page of a thread


----------



## MMX (Mar 10, 2017)

Hispanic Hitler mobile ?


----------



## Tempest (Mar 10, 2017)

clean this up @Feline Darkmage


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Mar 10, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He's also responsible for a lot of the needless threads that should be just in the Facebook thread.
> 
> So yeah, he deserves it.  So do you.
> 
> ...


I can agree with any of these and respect that decision, semper fi True and Honest fans.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 10, 2017)

Tempest said:


> clean this up @Feline Darkmage



Alright, who should I give my first threadbanning to?


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Mar 10, 2017)

Null said:


> One more offer pending.



Make @The American Hedgehog great again.


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 10, 2017)

Tfw not nominated at all 

I nominate myself. I'm a reasonable person with a high sperg tolerance and resistance. I am inoculated against autism and I have all my other vaccinactions.


----------



## Tarprome (Mar 10, 2017)

I like this thread,because remember crushed dreams,like nazi germany after the soviet overtaking.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 10, 2017)

@OwO What's This?

no one better than a tranny to moderate a board about a tranny tbh


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Mar 10, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> Tfw not nominated at all
> 
> I nominate myself. I'm a reasonable person with a high sperg tolerance and resistance. I am inoculated against autism and I have all my other vaccinactions.



Why would you WANT to be one? You really that eager to garner the ire of a thousand autists when you inevitably delete something whose poster vehemently believes should not be deleted?


----------



## Holdek (Mar 10, 2017)

trombonista said:


> No thanks. I'd be a bad mod.


I disagree, but I respect your decision.


----------



## Randell Corgon (Mar 10, 2017)

I wish @CatParty could be a Hot Pocket just to see how Brandobaris would respond.


----------



## SCWaltz (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi, my name is Al iam from brazil and I am very chill
lemme mod this thing for real
u wont be mad, trust in this homie, u feel?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 10, 2017)

I like the cut of your jib
You're hired.


----------



## SCWaltz (Mar 10, 2017)

ok i dont have much experience but i am very good with microsoft word and windows power point
with those mod powers can i check like, email or whatsapp i mean cellphone numbers of female members here? not saying i am curious about yo, just getting to know what i can and cannot does in up in here


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 10, 2017)

You need to be able to make a database in MS Access. You can be an Admin if you can complete infinitynexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxt


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 11, 2017)

can i nominate myself
is it too late
i'm being serious btw
unless it is too late in which case i'm joking


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> @OwO What's This?
> 
> no one better than a tranny to moderate a board about a tranny tbh



That's why I was hired fam


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 11, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> You really that eager to garner the ire of a thousand autists when you inevitably delete something whose poster vehemently believes should not be deleted?


Yes, absolutely. For every autist I unintentionally could piss off, if they piss off two more autists with their autist reaction to my autism, it will cause an autistic resonance cascade like the world hasn't seen since gamergate, and I would be the catalyst. All dissenters to Der Furr will be gassed to prevent such a catastrophic event.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 11, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> Yes, absolutely. For every autist I unintentionally could piss off, if they piss off two more autists with their autist reaction to my autism, it will cause an autistic resonance cascade like the world hasn't seen since gamergate, and I would be the catalyst. All dissenters to Der Furr will be gassed to prevent such a catastrophic event.



You say "autism" an awful lot.

You know who _else _says autism a lot?



Spoiler



Autistics


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 11, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> You say "autism" an awful lot.
> 
> You know who _else _says autism a lot?
> 
> ...


Exactly. I am over qualified


----------



## Holdek (Mar 11, 2017)

Also:
@Cyan
@Rammspieler
@Lipitor
@LoveYouLongTime
@Shiny Marshtomp


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 12, 2017)

@CatParty unless we are already ｏｖｅｒｓｔａｆｆｅｄ


----------



## SCWaltz (Mar 13, 2017)

hi excuse me, why cant i see the moderator label under my avi? still waitin thx


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for suggesting me, but I'm not around enough to even be worth while.


----------



## Bork Laser (Mar 14, 2017)

this should be used as a punishment, not a reward


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 14, 2017)

Null said:


> I need someone to clean this shit up.
> 
> Suggest names.



Make me a mod so I can delete every post @AnOminous makes and give him the "you are not dynastia" warning.


----------



## OtterParty (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree, make @Dynastia a mod


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 16, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> ｏｖｅｒｓｔａｆｆｅｄ



You got it friend.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 16, 2017)

OtterParty said:


> I agree, make @Dynastia a mod




And me


----------

